# Roughly how much does a bale of hay weigh?



## zoon (11 February 2009)

A small bale of hay, not a large bale or round bale.  Too big to hang on the scales!


----------



## Cuffey (11 February 2009)

Usually 40-50 bales to the tonne so 25-20kg each depends on how tightly they are packed


----------



## LCobby (11 February 2009)

In the region of 50 llbs
40 standard bales is nearest equivalent estimate to  'a ton'  of hay.


----------



## kellyeaton (12 February 2009)

40kg!


----------



## Angua2 (12 February 2009)

the small bales i have had have all been in the region of about 25kg


----------

